# Can you guys check out this udder?



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

I was wondering what you guys think of Beverlys udder. Now, shes an FF and a pretty small girl so when I saw this udder on her I was really suprised! I personally think its nice, but please let me know what you guys think!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

So far, looks like a decent FF udder. The teats could have better placement, but that can chance completely when the udder gets more full or in the future freshenings.


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

Better placement how? More towards the middle, not so on the edges? Total newbie here


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Her teats are pointed out a little. To be ideal, they would be more pointed in. I think.... lol


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Once she's trimmed up and filled it would be better to see what needs improved then, but so far she's looking to need better teat placement and a wider area of attachment.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Thank you! I agree!

Im hoping next year her udder will be improved but im really proud that it looks like this!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

:thumb:

If you'd like, here is a score sheet for the ADGA, it has udders in there.

Here is how to judge the sheet: 
Stature - meet standard for breed at 4 years of age
Strength* - 27 to 33
Dairyness* - 33 to 38
Teat Diameter - 18 to 28
Rear Legs - 25 to 30
Rump Angle - 30 to 35
Rump Width - 30 to 35
Fore Udder Attachment - 35 to 42
Rear Udder Height - 40 to 45
Rear Udder Arch - 32 to 40
Udder Depth - 22 to 27
Medial Suspensory Ligament - 28 to 32
Teat Placement - 25 to 30

*animals outstanding in Dairy Character are a combination of these ranges in strength and dairyness.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

WOW THANKS!!

That helps SO much!!

This doe is the first to freshen in my herd name so I am happy with her udder. Shes really small and will probably never be shown because her size wouldnt be competitive but I thought if she had a nice enough udder I would keep her and see what she produces


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I'd like to see more width, better teat placement, and more capacity. I'd want to see her udder clipped and fully filled though. :thumb:


----------

